# Abyssinians and their coats



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I have an abyssinian kitten and she's got the most WONDERFUL coloring and markings, I just wonder if it's going to go away when she gets older...

Does anyone know or can anyone give an educated guess?










This is what she looks like now. I'm curious as to if she'll lose those marks that make her look like a little lion....


----------



## Layla0710 (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know a single thing about Abyssinians, other than what I saw on an Animal Planet special, so I won't be of any help to you. But she is CUTE!! 

Lol, send her to me and I'll tell ya what her coat looks like in a couple of months. :wink


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

NEUUUUUUUU!!!! She's MINE!! I went through a LOT to get her, and she loves meeee!


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

It will change slightly as she gets her adult fur, but for the most part, the color/pattern will stay the same 

She's a red Abyssinian...a lovely one at that. Here are a few adult red Aby's to give you an idea of the range she might mature to.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I was under the impression she was a usual or ruddy. Thanks for the pictures! I hope she stays the darker red. So will she lose the black on her head and back? Those pics you showed don't look like they have the black down their backs.


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

I love Abyssinians.


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

You know, I never really thought about breed until I got Alice. She's so pretty and I love her markings. Now I'm catching myself wanting a blue. XD


----------



## necro1134 (Jun 20, 2011)

shes so cute  i dont know much about the breed though


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I love her. Every time I pick her up after she's been in her room, or after she's been asleep, she will run towards me and purr for about 10 minutes. It's precious. ^_^


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

She's so cute.  I don't know much about them either except the colors change as they get older. hmm..


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I saw a few at a cat show. They are beautiful cats...you are lucky to have her


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

I am under the impression that they are expensive animals when bought purebred. I got her for only $400.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

I am no expert here by any means, but I got my Balinese in October for $700. I see Abyssinian kittens advertised for about $750, which is what I would've guessed. This is from 2 different breeders, but both have good affiliations and show cats.


----------

